# Conversational CNC Vs. DRO



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2012)

Other than moving the table/tooling for you what are the differences in the Trax Age type CNC & DRO? Will the DRO do the math & other functions that the CNC will do?


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Apr 29, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Other than moving the table/tooling for you what are the differences in the Trax Age type CNC & DRO? Will the DRO do the math & other functions that the CNC will do?



Can you cut a circle with your DRO without using a rotary table?


----------



## dickr (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh Steve that pretty much says the whole thing. If you can afford a Trax or similar there's no comparison. Now you have a manual mill and a cnc (2 or 3 axis) in one machine. You only need to see it do a circle or radiused corners on a square once ! My 1st cnc was a Prototrak 2 axis, mounted on a Webb #5 solid head vertical and never regretted it. You can almost I said almost throw your rotary table away. Maybe you should have to lift that 80LB R. T. for a while. Remember you also get power feed with it.
You get old, you get lazy!    Just me guys just me !!!
dickr


----------



## brucer (Apr 29, 2012)

pocket milling, bolt circles, interpolating holes, line drilling, radius compensation..  much better productivity out of the prototrak mills..


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 29, 2012)

brucer said:


> pocket milling, bolt circles, interpolating holes, line drilling, radius compensation..  much better productivity out of the prototrak mills..



Ok, I'm now seeing this as a stupid question:nuts:


----------



## brucer (Apr 30, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Ok, I'm now seeing this as a stupid question:nuts:



 not stupid at all charley, a lot of folks dont take those things into consideration..  prototraks are great machines, I would like to have one to replace my bridgeport, well actually I want a prototrak and a lathe to go along with my bridgeport and my cnc plasma :biggrin:   it'll be a while though..


----------



## jumps4 (May 14, 2012)

I just watched in amazement the first time i had my cnc mill thread a hole or a shaft. 3 axis working as one to machine a thread from a spinning 60deg thread mill... then the two parts fit each other perfect  it just amazes me to watch ( small mind easily entertained) )
steve


----------



## jumps4 (May 17, 2012)

i use cnc because i'm not a machinist but i can draw pictures
that a kewl idea to hide everything
the machine just moving like a ghost of an old machinist
steve


----------



## jumps4 (May 18, 2012)

kewl idea
I'll like to see the outcome  
maybe solinoids moving handles as the program starts the on button moves itself  :thinking:
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was reading threads again and had something to add in cnc's behalf
my back neck legs and a lot more are shot so for me standing long times and turning cranks wont work anymore.
I'm not a machinist but i love to make things
I can watch a machine run feeling like cr.p and it makes me feel better
and I draw when I'm grounded to the house
so if your wondering how long you will be able to do what you love
taking a look at cnc isnt really a bad idea
oh and for me to hear I'm not sure i can do it then I look at your projects and see what you are doing??  yes maybe years ago but there is too much info everywhere and the cost is so low now   unless your the i hate pc guy and you would not be reading this. I think it's worth the look
everyone seems to want to start with a plasma cutter, that makes it a novelty toy unless your welding a lot of things of odd shapes together all the time. you cant cut a ball a contour or even do anything in the z axis at all. If you have mach3 it will take different setups and settings for more than one machine so you build 1 controller have 1 pc and by having plugs on the motor mounted to your machines you can run them all. just unplug from the motors on your mill plug into your lathe open mach3 lathe and start turning balls tapers contours filets concaves and threads
ok i love cnc
steve


----------



## twowheelinjim (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been pursuing a mill equipted with Proto trak controls for several years and still come up empty. In the search I found my current BP mill that has been retrofitted with ball lead screws and an aftermarket variable speed head and larger motor. What drew my attention to this mill was the two stepper motors that were attached to X and Y handles.  My new job has a newer proto trak SMX bed mill and no one knows how to use it. The owner bought it thru an online auction sight unseen for less than $5000 . I can only wish to find such a great deal like that. It's like jumps4 said, you got to love CNC Now I just need to find one for the shed.....


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 1, 2012)

jim are your steppers working on the bp? with just 2 axis xy you work just the z, it waits for you to move z and hit enter each pass
i started out small with a sherline to see if it was something i could master i am not a machinist but now i'm building a bigger zx45 mill.
from a few really low to no cost softwares i have its faster for me to maybe draw an "L" and bring it up in "d2nc" tell it to cut to what ever depth inside outside what ever. zero the part and hit start in mach3. i'm a klutz with my manual mill or lathe compared to my cnc. jigs and setup take longer than the code for most things now. if you havent seen it check out d2nc. if you sent me a dxf file i could send back the g-code in probably less than 10 minutes. it's only problem i have found so far is pockets with islands but i split them into 2 shapes and it cuts them fine. I am not a sales rep for this guy. my whole problem was the cam softwares when i started cad i could get by. but the cam softwares seemed cryptic to me and would make weird codes sending the machine zooming off into neverland ( i'm sure this is my lack of knowledge of the product ) one was lazycam i guess thats why mach3 dont support it. i'm an amateur at this and i always find an easier way to do something if you got any ideas or question just ask i wont guess trying to help out.
steve


----------



## twowheelinjim (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long to reply. My mill is missing the controls. I believe the PO mentioned that it broke and was removed. The only things that remain from it's CNC days were the X and Y servos or stepper motors which were still attached. This mill was also retrofitted with ball lead screws. I have since posting this, taken the motors off and just enjoy the mill as a manual mill. Those motors are now collecting dust as paper weights on my work bench.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 17, 2012)

Wanna part with the motors?


----------

